# Weekend ride



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

More pics:
Couple of deer watching us.








Dinner








Muddy trails
























On the ride
















Good Morning


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like Fun. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nags Equestrian (Sep 13, 2011)

Id love to go camping with my horses


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Photos look great. That little horse shelter is a neat idea

It look like you both had good fun.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

That looks like so much fun! I would do anything to go camping with my horse, I'm very jealous. :-D


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely pictures and dinner looked tasty as well. LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Calm, I was just thinking that :lol:. That stew looks delish. Looks like you guys had a ton of fun and I would gladly take some of the rain off your hands, if for no other reason than getting the burn ban lifted so that we could have a campfire and go camping ourselves .


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Good photos. But and not to be a wet blanket, what about bears and the such like, do you experence problems with predator type animals. Just wondering.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

No, bears are not a concern in the Brookfield area. There are areas in NY where you have to be more careful about the bears. Cooking away from where you are going to sleep, hanging up your food in the trees, stuff like that, but the area that we were in has bears very few and far between


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for that Im in New Zealand and the only predators are the one's riding the horses. Or a pice of paper being blown around. The only other one's we have are the idiots riding trail bikes or quads which are few and far between. We do have wild deer and pigs but don't pose any problem for the horse other than to run out of the undergrowth and spook the horse. That is always worth a laugh if its me that's riding.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Lovely photos, I'm so jealous! I'd looove to go camping horseback. Do you ever camp with just items carried on your horse? If so what are the "essentials"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I have done "minimalist" camping. You can see the thread here. http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/first-overnight-trip-91426/

I never wrote down the essentias, bbut check out forum member Trails website. He has a lot on his site regarding camping and also does minimalist camping himself. His website is www.trailmeister.com
He has much more knowledge on the subject than I do.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Been camping plenty and never had issues with wild predators. Biggest problem animals are other campers dogs but that is another issue.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice!! I sure would like to do some packing again. I doubt it will happen here in NC, though. Just not my kind of terrain.

I will patiently wait for pannier photos. Heck, it is not like I have used them for a number of years. I'm sure they'll love some use...someday.
That stew looked so good I decided I'm hungry. Going for lunch now.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the shout out Nokota. Just back from a few days in the Norse Peak Wilderness, hard to believe that within just a few hours of a major metropolis area are several honest to goodness wilderness areas. 

Yes, I prefer to camp off of my riding stock, I think it's easier and less of a hassle than to deal with pack horses and mules. I've done both but at this point the low weight / low impact route is working for me. Here's a link to more info on my theories of lightweight horse camping.

Both methods will get you into areas like this























And let you do things like this 















Sorry, Nokota, your stew looked good but fresh caught native cutthroat trout are hard to beat  

But I prefer to pack and camp like this 
















as opposed to packing like this 































To camp like this







(I will admit to envy of the folding chairs!)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely. My hubby just stopped by my work to bring me a coffee, I had your pictures up. He wants to do this. Thanks. Where is the showers & toilet? How do you keep the beer cold?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nokota, that looks like a blast!!! I'd love to camp off of the horses...that might just be way too much fun. We camp but it is in the Brenderup - certainly not a LQ but it works.

Robert, those are gorgeous pictures - that is guy heaven...roughing it camping, horseback riding and fishing.. that is the envy of most men!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What about your Xbox? and How did you check in with Horse Forum? Where is the internet connection? Oh, yeah, wifi.


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

I would be a starter for that, and keeping the beer cold. In the creek while fishing for trout. Great place.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know, Trails...I think that trouts older brother is coming to get you for killing that minnow....!!!!

Lovely photos!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> What about your Xbox? and How did you check in with Horse Forum? Where is the internet connection? Oh, yeah, wifi.


 
Tiny's not kidding....I took this photo at her last campsite!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL that is a computer geeks heaven right there (I am talking about myself here!!)


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Darrin
A friend of mine while walking through a small town on horse back was attacked by a dog. The horse held its ground for some time but while spinning to defend it's self the rider came to grief, but unhurt, the horse shot through, around the corner out of sight with the doge close in tow.

When she caught up to the horse it was standing quitely on the road and the dog, well it had been dispatched to doggy heaven. The horse in question is what we term as a bush horse, and had been trained by pig hunters/ deer hunters and was very confident in what it does. Dispatching that dog was no effort she just had to get the dog into the right position.

Who needs a gun when you have a horse. It is not uncommon for horse owners in my area to send the horse for some education with the hunters. They come back ready for anything. However you have to get them back first.

On a different vain
Great photos of the computer set up posted Allison. But what was being studied, or was it just to stay in contact with this forum. 
,


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate fish, swimmy fish, yuk. My dad was a commercial fisherman, I had my share. No I don't need my iphone, or any other gadget. I just like to have a shower in the morning, so maybe when it's hot and the lake is close by, I might, maybe try a night or two. Maybe. Depends. Ok, dang it I want my satellite tv!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We rode up a narrow canyon today, Two riders and one pack horse.










this canyon had a severe flash flood two years ago and it still seems to be washing out during the summer thunderstorms









Beautiful Day to be out enjoying the fall colors


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great picts. 
We went camping last year in Coconino Forest, I hope to be able to do it again this year.
The free range cattle kept getting in our hay.
My friends father in laws old as dirt nokia phone (it wasn't even a flip phone) was the only phone that got service. Our new fancy phones with the GPS were worthless.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I can deal with cattle trying to eat our hay. I'm not afraid to haze them away. But when the moose decide they want the hay, I pretty much just let them have it.

Here is a photo of a moose eating the hay that was in the pickup truck in the trail head parking area. As I rode up the trail I kept asking other horsemen I saw, If they drove a Red Truck. When I finally found the owners, I warned him what ever hay he had when he arrived, was probably gone or at least scattered. That moose had lifted the entire bale out of the truck and dropped it on the ground and broke it open. We've occassionally had bears get into our hay pellets.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL I am sure the moose injoyed his treat. Maybe he should of put the hay inside the trailer while they were away. LOL


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

​Moose wants hay! Moose get hay!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just expermenting with Videos, so here is a couple minute video of our ride


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would have let the moose have the hay!!! They seem to be kinda cranky things!!!! Gorgeous pictures!


----------

